# Average Joe Review: Audio Development Speakers



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey boys and girls, been a little time but here is another installment of the Average Joe Review.
First a disclaimer: I am not competition winner, don't own a shop (stereo anyway), don't have the equipment to give comparison graphs and don't do bench testing.
I keep it simple and try and give a feel of the "flavor" of a particular speaker/s and their overall performance and design. I test them flat, equalized, with and without TA and constantly compare to MY reference system for tonality and overall sound quality comparison. I have learned I have a good ear for picking up nuances in music and drivers, or so I have been told by some people I really respect in the industry and are always on top of the SQ game. I know, means little but history has shown people tend to enjoy what I enjoy sound wise. I also take opinions from at least a dozen people who are not in the audio world at all and let them describe what they like and dont like just because they are average people that dont know what the equipment is but know when they hear something they like or do not like.
So please, take it with a grain of salt. Sometimes I get passionate.

Things have changed for the test mule and equipment used. I now have the ability to do 3-way active and a much better cabin to really get into the speakers. The new test rig is a 2003 Audi RS6 that is heavily deadened with SDS CLD tiles and MLV in key areas. Source unit is and older Alpine W205 feeding an Alpine 701 DSP that feeds to two McIntosh MCC406M amplifiers thus giving my much more flexibility for testing than I had before.

So moving right along. I have had the opportunity to hear many setups in my own vehicles as well as many competition vehicles and this has allowed me to really dig into this hobby and I hope to help others have a better feel for whats out there.

In this session I will be testing several speakers from a company called Audio Development. They are a 23 year old Italian company that is not nearly as popular here as overseas. They do all of their own designs and build everything themselves. Very rare combo in todays mass market world. And I have to say, they do real nice work.

The test subjects are the Vipera F6 6.5" woofer:









Specs are:
300 watts RMS, 40-1800hz range, Fs of 47hz, 26mm x-max and a depth of 74mm with 3.4 ohm coils.


Next up is the M35 3.5" midrange:









Specs are:
40 watts RMS, 180-8000hz range, Fs of 123hz, 10mm x-max and a depth of 40mm. They are 3 ohm coils.

Next is the M35NEO which is the same speaker except with a NEO magnet:









Specs are same as the M35 except they are 36mm deep and Fs is 130hz.

Tweeters are the T10:









Silk dome, neo magnet and are the smallest chambered tweeters I have seen. They handle 30rms and play 2.2-20khz. They are 3 ohms.

I am awaiting the T1FR tweeters and will add them on after some testing.


I was very excited to do the usual song and dance with FedEx to get these in my hands and could not wait to start break in and tuning.






So starting off with the AD Vipera F6 I had mixed feelings opening them up. The cone and spider look great but the chrome AD logo on the dust cap does cheapen the overall look. The cone is a combination of fiberglass and pulp of cellulose. The basket appears (unconfirmed) to be a composite material. Has a nice meaty surround that lets you know this thing was ment for serious mid-bass. At $799 a pair they are a bit up there ..... are they worth it though?

Both the M35 and M35NEO have a much cleaner looking unlabeled cone. Due to the standard M35s large magnet its not the easiest to install and didnt quite fit properly so I used the tried and true method of DIYMA testing.  :



The NEO version did allow for a proper install:



The chamber they are in is quite small and completely sound deadened. The NEO versions are $450 per pair and the regular M35 is $350 per pair. Healthy price for an unheard of midrange so the question is if they are worth it.

Last but not least is the very tiny chambered T10 tweeters at $265 a pair.

I spent many hours breaking them in as per instructed by the American distributor. I also spent a week with the subwoofer off and no high pass on the Vipera F6 woofers also dictated by the distributor.

So the first test was done with no TA and a flat EQ. F6 ran from as low as it wanted up to 500hz where the M35 took over and was ran to 4500hz where the T10 took over.
First thing I noticed was the absolute thunderous bass the F6 was able to produce. They were being fed by 200 watts rms and took every bit the Mac could throw at it. The speaker never lost composure or bottomed out. It did cause several more hours of door parts removal to dampen the door handles as anything with a strong 50-60hz drum would vibrate the heck out of them even with a dozen SDS tiles in there. After that was corrected I went back to testing. The Focal drum tracks pretty much floored me. The impact was stunning and drums took on a life of their own. Switching to Alice In Chains Live was an enjoyable experience as well. The lower registers of the vocals were very true to life but there was something more, the sound just filled the whole cabin effortlessly and really made me feel like I was there. I found myself pushing the stereo to its limits and the speakers never gave up. Checked the amps and I was pushing them all the way into powergaurd yet the F6 woofers begged for more. I had never heard a 6.5" speaker have so much impact and accuracy before. I have had impact and I have had accuracy but the combo of the two at unresponsable volume levels really won me over.

Moving along to the M35s I was once again impressed with no tuning. They were very natural sounding and very smooth but again, just had something more going on. Their ability to project is excellent and they were almost hidden sound stage wise. I really enjoyed them down to 500hz and allowed for a nice high sound stage. They were being fed off the 100 watt channels of the Mac. Once again they had no issues playing what I threw at them. Playing (dont laugh) Justin Beibers Sorry was very enjoyable. The song has several spots with with some neat instrumental peaks like a rattle percusion instrument that comes in on the left channel at 17 seconds with a loud bark/chirp in the right channel that is so life like and loud it almost makes you jump when it comes in. 
Female vocals are very natural and not blurred. Tracy Chapman sounds like shes there with you.

I then switched these for the M35NEOs. I noticed right away they did not seem to perform as well below 600hz. They became a tad hollow. With tuning though you can get them pretty dialed in. Other characteristics were identical to the standard M35 otherwise. 

Moving to the T10s I was skeptical. I initially did not want these tweeters as I was looking for a sharper timbre of a hard tweeter. I am very glad I was asked to sample them though. I did not know they were chambered until after a few hours of listening. They are just so tiny! I spoke to Emilios and he informed me they were chambered so that kinda explained what I was hearing. I was hearing a silk dome unlike any I ever heard before. They sound like a well tuned (EQd) metal dome tweeter. Sharp, crisp, clear and after several 4 hour sessions they have never become fatiguing. 
I threw in Robert Plants "In The Mood" as I am overly aware of how the high hat should sound in the instrumental. Only a handful of home speakers produce it with the proper sizzle thats not too in your face or smeared. In a car I have only achieved it once with the original auto specific 2" Infinity EMITs that were painstakingly mounted on axis. Came close with the TBe tweeters and had I got them mounted better I bet they would reproduce it perfect as well but I had a limited time with them which is why I never did a review. To my suprise these soft domes were almost there. The guitar solo on "Kieth Dont Go" that starts at 2:50 had some very exceptional detail when he hits those high notes on the guitar. Could hear the strings reverberate against the fret very well. 

So now that I have heard them with ZERO processing it was time to dial them in. I brought the F6 up to 610hz with a 6db slope and the M35NEOs at 700hz and an 18db slope. They hand off to the tweeters at 4800hz both with a 24db slope. EQ settings were surprisingly minimal after time alignment. I EQd each speaker independently over 3 days to the point where I could enjoy the music from any single driver. Cuts and gains never exceeded 3db and only over a few bands depending on the driver.
With everything tuned for the car the speakers have become nearly transparent all the way around. Vocals appear from nowhere and height is at eye level with width exceeding the car. Now I was ready to just sit and listen and see how they behaved as a 3-way system.

Once again I started with Justins "Sorry". It starts with the standard synthetic record pop in the beginning that sounded proper and not digitized. When the synthesizer comes in its crisp and clear starting center left and finishing center right. The vocal shout at 1:40 did actually make me jump a bit. It was very powerful, more so than in well built two way setups. At 47 seconds in there comes in a synthesized bass line that was well placed and just encompassed the entire sound stage. Then at 1:07 the deeper bass note comes in that I have never heard a 6.5" produce well without a subwoofer to take over the lower frequencies. The Viperas had no issue and this "growl", if you will, was nice and strong and keeps me from resting my knee against the door due to the impact aggravating my bad knee. LOL

Next up I switched to Billy Thorpe "Children Of The Sun". This song starts out with some very interesting synthesized notes that start on the right and move to the left and during this transition seemed to exceed the actual width of the speakers by quite a bit. At 30 seconds there is a great drum solo that bounces between left and right and made the hairs on the back of my neck stand up. Teriffic impact from the woofers that the mids took over from just great and really enveloped you in the sound. At 1 minute the rumble was very well done by these little speakers. Atfter 1:30 the "space" type sound effects appeared to be coming from past the windshield wipers and were perfectly placed. I have heard this song hundreds of times growing up by two parents that always had great home stereos and every clack and drum smack was dead on. Billy Thorpes vocals seemed to be sitting on the windshield near dead center with the back up vocals clearly behind him and way off to each side. I was in heaven.
Switching to Eric Claptons "Change The World" the guitar sounds spot on with his vocals dead center and very realistic. The finger snap was well placed directly in front of my face with the back up singers clearly to the right of him. The tambourine seemed just outside the car on the right. At 2:43 when he gets into that acoustic guitar you can clearly pick out the string coming off his fingers. The detail was astounding.
Next up we went for some Doobie Brothers "Black Water" that starts with a wind chime slowly moving into acoustic guitars with leed on the left and rhythm guitar on the right that sounded absolutely authentic. The violin that comes in on the right at 1:15 was the most accurate portrayal of a violin that I have heard in one of my own cars. Down to hearing the pick against the strings and the smooth vocals I just had to hear the song several times. The L/R vocals transitions almost made my head spin trying to locate them and they did not seem to emanate from the speakers but just out of the windshield itself.
It was time to really push them so I threw in "Timestretch" (forget who by). At 27 seconds a low bass line comes in that made me wonder if I even needed a sub. Its completely digitized music but a very interesting and intricate sound none the less. The clack sound is very sharp through the tweeters and just sizzles but without any harshness. The kick drums really really kicks as well.
"Eminence Front" from the Who is a big favorite of mine and I love the keyboard in the beginning that is placed firmly to the left with the leed guitar. When you close your eyes you can just see the guitarist really playing it. Then at the 2 minute mark when the vocals come in far right I instinctively looked that way for the singer. At 2:44 when the bass guitarist really starts pumping it he appears perfect center stage and has a nice deep strum on it. Sounds like a bass guitar and not simply a recording of one.

What really impresses me is just how clear these speakers are at any volume and they are so well matched that it does not matter if its low background level, normal level or really rocking out they sound the same and stay perfectly balanced throughout. 

After all this testing I then set the woofers with a 50hz HP at 18db and the sub takes over at 56hz with an 18db slope as well. While for SQ purposes the single 10" is an excellent companion for these speakers it runs out of steam long before the components do. Has me contemplating moving the SI BM MKIV subwoofers into the car. They are overkill but with some hip-hop and electronica if you really want to tune out the rest of the world they are a better match to go with such a powerful component set.


Overall I am much more impressed than I ever thought I could be by speakers at this price point.... well any price point. I have zero complaints. There is no parts of their reproduction I wish they did better or different save for a hair more sparkle above 10-12khz (which the T1FR should take care of). Even when I throw a less than perfect recording at them they still impress. But when I throw uncompressed demo music at them (thanks Southsyde!) its just an emotional experience. 
I don't know the name of the song or artist (I should go SoundHound it) but one of the songs on the CDs from him is a salsa almost swing kinda song. While I dont like the singer or rest of the song the opening is quite something. Real piano, bongos, drums and very lout horn section comes in and no matter the level they sound spot on. When pushed you cant yell at the person next to you but they stay perfectly composed. Piano still sounds like a piano and the trumpet players sound like they are playing right into your face.

I could go on and on about the different types of music I played but the point is simple, these things sound spectacular. They have life all their own. I was worried about losing my great midbass when removing the Morel Supremo SW6 but the F6 has a lot more going on down there. I was also worried that I wouldn't like them as much as the Sinfonis but in some ways I like them better. The Sinfoni are super true to the music and I enjoy that. I am not saying the ADs are not true to the music but they seem more....... fun. Its hard to explain. They don't have you concentrating on every single note as much as they just envelop you in the whole song to where you are no longer paying attention to the speaker but just enjoying the music.


I can find no faults. They are worth every penny and then some. They best many speakers I have played with that were double to triple the cost. Its almost like they have the sheer stupid levels of output the Ground Zero Plutoniums have with the finesse of the Sinfoni Maestosos and the sharp detail of old EMITs with a bit more kick than the Supremo SW6. And not a dig at any of those speakers. I like all of them but these ADs seem to take all their best attributes and blend them into a great mix.

So thats really it for now until the new tweeters arrive. Once they do the T10s will go for rear fill and I will get a lesser AD 6.5" for the rear and sell the Morel Elates. Wish I had known I had MT23s in the rear and MT22s in the front when I bought the car as that Morel MT23 sounds very nice. On the other hand had the Supremo SW6 been mated with the MT23 in the front and I may have never asked to try the AD speakers.

I have demoed the vehicle to many non car audio guys both before and after the change and so far its been an overwhelming approval. People running out to get their own CDs and then sitting there long enough to make me step the battery charger up to 50 amps. LOL I look over and they have their head against the head-rest, eyes closed, big smile and a minor head nod with the music.

It will be brought out to the next Texas get together so some of you pros and Chad (hes pro, just singling him out) can hear it and see what you think. Plus I would imagine the stage isnt to Chads perfection level (that man makes speakers simply vanish) but I am so close to the speakers vanishing that I bet he can get the last 10% out of it. 


So for my simpleton yay or nay verdict I give them a big YAY! You will not be disappointed with these drivers. They do make much cheaper 6.5" versions that (as I am told) maintain the sound but lose output. They do have a couple higher end versions as well like the MM series but as good as these are I have to wonder if they are worth nearly tipple the price. They cant handle the power and its hard to imagine them sounding better. Well maybe in a future test. 


I will update this thread after the T1FR tweeters arrive.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great review!!! I know several guys competed with the MM series just a few years ago and did VERY well. I'm glad Emilios decided to make Audio Development one of the brands in his distribution, so I'm able to be a dealer. Italy sure does produce some great High-End Car Audio products.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

And thanks for being my dealer and sending me soooooo much goodness. I will be ordering some W60s for the rear after I am not so woozy from the insane amount of cash I have spent this month on car stuffs. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The audio development MM4 was a gem! If these midranges are anything like that they should be spectacular. Looking forward to hearing this build!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

:snacks:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> The audio development MM4 was a gem! If these midranges are anything like that they should be spectacular. Looking forward to hearing this build!


The MM4 are still available!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

26mm excursion on a 6.5?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes sir! There are some installs coming up where they are being used for subwoofers. 
Their output from 45-200hz is quite impressive. They can really play at impressive levels while maintaining composure at those low freequencies.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm glad you enjoyed these speakers, they've been high on my list but out of my mac and cheese budget lol. is that pricing per pair or each for the woofer and mids, you mension a pair for the tweeter but not the other parts of the set.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Apologies, that is for a pair on all. That is also retail. May be able to get a package deal if you ask nice enough.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that's not bad then, had me scared with that 800/each which I thought it was cause it wasn't stated lol.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, I fixed that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Anyone besides me having a hard time with that 26mm number?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Anyone besides me having a hard time with that 26mm number?


those things move some air!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> Anyone besides me having a hard time with that 26mm number?


No. There are many pessimists around. 

Look down on page 15

http://www.audiodevelopment.it/AD.pdf


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's just an incredible number...massive massive amounts of throw for a small speaker.

I heard AD speakers years back in Steve McIntyre's car, and they were always really nice sounding. I didn't know what brand of speakers were in there at the time, but really good sounding stuff.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> That's just an incredible number...massive massive amounts of throw for a small speaker.
> 
> I heard AD speakers years back in Steve McIntyre's car, and they were always really nice sounding. I didn't know what brand of speakers were in there at the time, but really good sounding stuff.


Thats what I said when they were first described to me. When I got them it was quite obvious how they can achieve it. Here it is next to the very expensive and very bass capable Morel Supremo SW6 woofer:


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Has anybody tried the vipera subs?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I may soon. Awaiting specs now.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> Anyone besides me having a hard time with that 26mm number?


yup. im pretty sure thats impossible on a driver of this size. at least 1 way xmax. two way xmax its still hard to believe, but possible. im betting its two way xmech


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> yup. im pretty sure thats impossible on a driver of this size. at least 1 way xmax. two way xmax its still hard to believe, but possible. im betting its two way xmech


dude you ruined it....everyone was fine and happy, and then you came with all this half glass full ****


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice review sir...

Not sure of the exact xmax specs, but... Those Vipera subs can move some serious air....

Spec Sheet:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=9&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjorsOOu97JAhUGRSYKHcbaAKAQFgg2MAg&url=http%3A%2F%2Flautsprechershop.de%2Fpdf%2Faudiodevelopment%2Ff_line.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGONK2gHBnDzkH_gjlffB-uQ1ZZFA&sig2=nILpzGBVyGT0MV7UVpDzSA


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

capea4 said:


> dude you ruined it....everyone was fine and happy, and then you came with all this realist ****


sorry.. just call it as i see it lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> Nice review sir...
> 
> Not sure of the exact xmax specs, but... Those Vipera subs can move some serious air....
> 
> ...



yep, by looking at the drawing, i think its safe to say the xmax rating is for two way. still a lot of throw.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, first off, excellent review. I own a few AD items and I'm REALLY glad I do. I have a set of W600 mids in my ST, and wouldn't trade them for anything (except probably Vipera or MM), they really are that great. I cracked some of the mounting holes a tiny bit when I was snugging mine down, so I have to say I don't like the soft-ish plastic basket idea but then again, it is certainly non-resonant. Just must be careful with them. The X-max figure is likely two-way, but I have no doubts it can do ~13mm one way. My lower scale W600's can flat-out boogie, and ask for more than I can do with my Arc KS amp bridged. I have them crossed at something near 75hz and that's just to keep the doors together.

I also have a 5 1/4" component set with that tweeter, again its the "100 Series" level, but haven't powered those up yet. In fact I'd be happy to see them get tested/reviewed if someone would like, to get the AD name out there more. I can't afford high end stuff new, but I'm lucky when it comes to me used, in excellent condition. I wish AD was more plentiful in the States, and in general around the world.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks for the review. 

I'll say that the MM12 that I had in my car running IB, absolutely crushed the Esotar 1200 that it replaced in the exact same configuration.

Really impressive sub.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> yup. im pretty sure thats impossible on a driver of this size. at least 1 way xmax. two way xmax its still hard to believe, but possible. im betting its two way xmech


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


>


was my statement false or not useful?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> was my statement false or not useful?


Yes on both accounts. You claimed it to be impossible and claimed it to be a different spec than the one I stated. Like you do to every single post I make here or in the other group. It gets taxing after so many times.

I know you know your stuff but you must realize you are not the only educated person here nor the only one that can read specs. After I read the specs I confirmed with distributor and retailers. It was questioned once and I backed it up with proof of specs. You questioned it again and then were shown yet again the specs.

Isnt Gstokes posting something you can fight over?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well guys this is why I offered up my units for testing.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

LaserSVT said:


> Yes on both accounts. You claimed it to be impossible and claimed it to be a different spec than the one I stated. Like you do to every single post I make here or in the other group. It gets taxing after so many times.
> 
> I know you know your stuff but you must realize you are not the only educated person here nor the only one that can read specs. After I read the specs I confirmed with distributor and retailers. It was questioned once and I backed it up with proof of specs. You questioned it again and then were shown yet again the specs.
> 
> Isnt Gstokes posting something you can fight over?


yea, like mosconi amps aren't anything special,and are just a forum boner....that one will go over well


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> Yes on both accounts. You claimed it to be impossible and claimed it to be a different spec than the one I stated. Like you do to every single post I make here or in the other group. It gets taxing after so many times.
> 
> I know you know your stuff but you must realize you are not the only educated person here nor the only one that can read specs. After I read the specs I confirmed with distributor and retailers. It was questioned once and I backed it up with proof of specs. You questioned it again and then were shown yet again the specs.
> 
> Isnt Gstokes posting something you can fight over?


well xmax is 99% of the time measured 1 way. with the length of the voice coil it has (as seen in the mechanical drawing), yes, the 26mm 1 way xmax would actually be impossible. i said it cant be one way xmax, but possibly two way xmax or xmech. turns out i was right after seeing the drawing

if you go by xmax = (voice coil length - height of magnetic gap) / 2, the mechanical drawing posted by SQ_TSX, the 26mm one way just seems impossible. but, 26mm two way seems reasonable. its just that AD probably posts 2 way xmax, which just isnt the norm


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty sure anyone reading this knows that it was a peak to peak and not one way. I have noticed its usually only subwoofers that rate the xmax one way and even then its only MOST of the time. Smaller speakers usually are measured peak to peak but that's in my limited experience.



And one thing I have to say about Mosconi, I wish the 100 watts my McIntosh puts out was as powerful as the rated 100 watts my Mosconi puts out. LOL


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Well guys this is why I offered up my units for testing.


Offered up what now? I like playing with and trying to destroy stuff.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Have to say, as much as it pains me, I am with Skizer on this one. Seems like we're all ending up in the same place though. 26mm one way Xmax (the proper way to measure and spec, IMHO) is likely impossible in. 13mm one way is still crazy (unheard of?) Xmax on a 6.5" midbass driver. 

Without independent testing, or at least Hc and Hg specs, I will remain a bit skeptical. Yes, even with that monster surround. 

And I don't think anyone here has questioned the quality or performance of the drivers. In the end it probably boils down to semantics more than anything.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I hardly see Xmax posted as two way which is why I wanted to clear this up. Bad/wrong info is a plague in car audio that we need to end and it usually starts with misinterpretation 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> I hardly see Xmax posted as two way which is why I wanted to clear this up. Bad/wrong info is a plague in car audio that we need to end and it usually starts with misinterpretation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


In this case, it is probably just the Italian nature of things vs. what we're used to.


But trust, they can "excurse"


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LaserSVT said:


> Offered up what now? I like playing with and trying to destroy stuff.


Well I like the playing idea, not so keen on the latter. But if you buy them from me, you do whatever you darn well please.

I'm hoping though that maybe Erin or someone would like to test them and see if they actually perform or not. Not for my personal gain but for the forum and for understanding.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> I hardly see Xmax posted as two way which is why I wanted to clear this up. Bad/wrong info is a plague in car audio that we need to end and it usually starts with misinterpretation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Just for you...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Just for you...


i dont even understand this.. lol


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

It says "Italians do it better"

These speakers are Italian.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> i dont even understand this.. lol


AD is an Italian company. Apparently Italians just have their own way of doing things. Hence an Xmax spec of 26mm on a 6.5" midbass. 

Not to lead us too far astray... Hopefully their Xmax figures (after accounting for a listing of 2 way Xmax) are more accurate than a certain other Italian company that makes Pro drivers. Listed Xmax on some of their drivers I've looked at is <4x ((Hc-Hg)-2)! But there, they provide the math in their white paper.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> It says "Italians do it better"
> 
> These speakers are Italian.


i know but the picture as a whole. dustin never fails to disappoint with his memes though


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Here, let me say this. 

They are ****ing nice speakers. Measurements be damned regarding this statement.

But testing would be nice to see what its made of.

W600
edit: Here's some pics of mine, from the step down line

















This is the 5 1/4 component set (still boxed up)









I personally love what they've done for the terminals. Nothing worse than shabby terminal mounts on a speaker you spent big bucks on!









Crossover is super-simple (haven't used)









The tweeters come in a cool looking tin can









Speaker wire here is a neat woven type, more like tinsel leads









Removed from its stand









Simple bottom cover









Super nice


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> Here, let me say this.
> 
> They are ****ing nice speakers. Measurements be damned regarding this statement.
> 
> But testing would be nice to see what its made of.


Hence my statement here...



rton20s said:


> *And I don't think anyone here has questioned the quality or performance of the drivers. In the end it probably boils down to semantics more than anything.*


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> Well I like the playing idea, not so keen on the latter. But if you buy them from me, you do whatever you darn well please.
> 
> I'm hoping though that maybe Erin or someone would like to test them and see if they actually perform or not. Not for my personal gain but for the forum and for understanding.


The blowing up was a joke. LOL I treat them all with the utmost care. 

I have spent several thousand in the last 6 months on just tweeters and mids. LOL

And I guess I spend so much time looking at imported speakers the "peak to peak" xmax is just what I have gotten used to. I know companies like Morel and Illusion list it as one way so for that I apologize and should have said "peak to peak". I take full responsibility for that oversight.


Now I am a bit upset I didn't get the metal box for my T10s though.  Hope the T1FRs come in one. 



But yeah, they have some serious stroke. I have starred at them when pushing them to some dubstep and its amazing to see such a small speaker move so much.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Something about speakers with big magnets make me happy, nostalgic... 


Kinda like the old school AVI speakers.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Chad likes big butts......


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I just found out Madonna is Italian, how about that?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Alrojoca said:


> I just found out Madonna is Italian, how about that?


Where's the like button?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a Youtube video (yeah, I know, suddup  ) af a Vipera F6 being used as a sub.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRU3DedNXGs&list=PL55074B2BC713809E&index=6



I stumbled across a video of the 8". Seems impressive. May have to try the 10" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IFxcVZQ1n8&index=5&list=PL55074B2BC713809E


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Just to give an update on any changes since initial break in. They overall tonality is pretty much the same but the Vipera F6 has really gotten strong in the 60-120 area so had to be tamed a bit. The M35s have become even more lifelike and the T10 tweeters still impress.
The biggest issue is the sub can not keep up. I had thought I hurt the subwoofer but it turns out the box cracked so I fixed that and all is well but the sub still cant hang all the way with these components.

Once i sell some body parts I will give the Vipera F10 a try.

At any rate I hope all are having a Merry Christmas and will have a great new year!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Playing with some new music today and having enough time to get every crossover point and EQ point just right I felt this thread needed another update.

I have never been so moved by the sound quality and impressive output combination in any speaker I have ever tested. The Vipera F6 is a dream bringing solid up front bass. The M35 mid-range produces instruments with such lifelike ability its amazing. The T10 tweeters bring such detail to the music it sends chills up my spine. 

I was listening to the McIntosh demo CD (FLAC to iPod Classic conversion) and the last track titled "The Red Pony - Happy Ending" *giggles* *stop* was just incredible in the car. I had the level to 30 (on a 35 scale) and just closed my eyes and for the first time just entranced. These AD speakers are just fantastic! Keeping in mind that they are being driven from TWO McIntosh MCC406M amplifiers.
Another song that really grabbed me and just justified every cent spent was a track called "Young Girls Heart" off another CD. The little details and drums were perfect and the piano...... OMG. At 1:50 you hear the Chinese Flute come in with a slight right of center and its just so detailed and crisp I had to listen to the song over and over.

To me thats why I got into this hobby. To get a sound that is near beyond belief. Just love it. 
Kudos Audio Development!


A few people have asked what I think of them compared to the Sinfoni speakers and the best I could think to explain is the ADs are a wild animal in a tux with a masters degree. The Sinfonis are James Bond.


----------



## 38Special (Mar 26, 2016)

LaserSVT said:


> Hey boys and girls, been a little time but here is another installment of the Average Joe Review.
> First a disclaimer: I am not competition winner, don't own a shop (stereo anyway), don't have the equipment to give comparison graphs and don't do bench testing.
> I keep it simple and try and give a feel of the "flavor" of a particular speaker/s and their overall performance and design. I test them flat, equalized, with and without TA and constantly compare to MY reference system for tonality and overall sound quality comparison. I have learned I have a good ear for picking up nuances in music and drivers, or so I have been told by some people I really respect in the industry and are always on top of the SQ game. I know, means little but history has shown people tend to enjoy what I enjoy sound wise. I also take opinions from at least a dozen people who are not in the audio world at all and let them describe what they like and dont like just because they are average people that dont know what the equipment is but know when they hear something they like or do not like.
> So please, take it with a grain of salt. Sometimes I get passionate.
> ...


Great review! I have always heard great things about Audio Development and your review further confirmed what I had heard. I have recently bought an AD sub and your review helped me. I recently bought a Vipera F12 and will also post a review soon!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

38Special said:


> Great review! I have always heard great things about Audio Development and your review further confirmed what I had heard. I have recently bought an AD sub and your review helped me. I recently bought a Vipera F12 and will also post a review soon!


I will be doing a few more reviews in the next couple weeks on AD stuff. My TF1R tweeters arrived as well as the W60 woofers and a Vipera F10 sub. I can give a little teaser though. The Vipera subwoofer is very impressive. Everyone that samples the car expects a couple 12" subs and then they see that little 10" in a super tiny box and they rethink their sub setup.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

LaserSVT said:


> I will be doing a few more reviews in the next couple weeks on AD stuff. My TF1R tweeters arrived as well as the W60 woofers and a Vipera F10 sub. I can give a little teaser though. The Vipera subwoofer is very impressive. Everyone that samples the car expects a couple 12" subs and then they see that little 10" in a super tiny box and they rethink their sub setup.


Are you still using any of these Audio Development products? Currently looking at a set of Vipera F6's or W800s for front door midbass duty.


----------

